# Price of scrap Brass/Bronze



## Steve (Jan 28, 2008)

I think i;m very lucky where i live in the UK , as i get all my brass/ bronze and copper from my local scrap yard , they charge me £2 per kilo ...... $4 per 2.2lbs ....... But am i been ripped off , or am i getting a bargain considering some of the Brass/Bronze/Copper are big cut offs .......... What do you pay for your scrap ?


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 28, 2008)

That sounds good. I work at a small job shop and get good matl price discounts. Not great by any means compared to the big guys. I was telling Cedge the other day that when I started ordering bronze August of 2003 (I think) 932 bronze was approximately $.85/lb. Last time I checked it was high $2's to low $3 dollar range. These prices were for centrifugal cast tubes. We do very little brass and longer do the bronze parts we used to. Last I checked we had hundreds of pounds of bronze left if any one would like to recommend a project for me


----------



## gilessim (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds to me like a good deal!, I was given a 35mm x50cm bar of bronze and the other day I went to the place where the guy got it from and asked them the price, here in Italy a bar like that costs 60euros!,I haven't weighed it but it must be 8lb's or so ,you could probably work it out....Giles


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been scanning ebay and local scrap dealers for a few years and the price has crept up from $2.50/lb to about $4.00/lb for brass or bronze. Bearing bronze (932) at $3-4/lb is a good deal I think and brass or aluminum bronze (632) at $3/lb is also good. I've gotten some good buys on aluminum also when scanning ebay, sometimes as low as $1.50/lb delivered to my door. Last week I got a rectangle of bronze 1.5" x 0.875" x 20" for $24. It was in a brass bin, but it's a hard bronze. Machines beautifully.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## shred (Jan 28, 2008)

At the local scrapyard a few months ago, right before they quit letting people into it :'( :'( :'(, brass-colored metal scrap sold for $1.75 to $2/lb.


----------



## Stan (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been paying $2.00/lb (up from $1.00/lb a year ago) for scrap brass in Western Canada. Needing some small round bar, I stopped at a local metal supplier and their price was over $9.00/lb for yellow brass.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 28, 2008)

Yellow and Red Brass scrap has been recently averaging around $2.00 per pound with "unknown" bronze now tipping at close to the $4.00 mark. I still find the odd bargain, but I'm sure glad I stocked up heavily, last year, when it was still at $1.00 - $1.25 per pound . A short while back, I got a quote for new 360 grade free cutting bronze, 2 inch round stock x 24", for $259.00. I really, really, really like my scrap dealers after that bit of sticker shock.

fortunately, it feels like scrap pricing has stabilized somewhat in my area, at least for the moment. 

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm hoping that the results of yesterday's scrounging adventure is indicative of things to come. I dropped in on one of my local scrap yards and spotted several feet of 3/8", 1" and 1 1/4" brass hex bar. It had been cut to 3 ft lengths and the total weight was 32 pounds.

I asked the manager what he wanted for the metal and I nearly fell over when he offered it for 80¢ per pound. A quick $25.00 later and I was on my way, with a huge smile of disbelief on my face. I'm going to make a few discreet inquiries and see if this was just a fluke or if maybe prices are dropping a bit. It could be time to go back and buy the 5 inch and 6 inch red brass rounds that one of the scrap yard guys has put back for me. 

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve, Where was this at. I wouldn't mind stocking up on some brass. I was able to "borrow" alot of usable alum scrap from work and some 1" brass, we have a lot of bronze cast tube but no solid bar . We do have 1 bar of aluminum bronze about 4"-5" in diameter about 4ft long. At around 150lb I think it is too much to borrow


----------



## Cedge (Feb 15, 2008)

Tim
They don't always have brass on hand, so its pretty much hit and miss. I never know until I get on site if there is anything usable around and I've gone months at a time without a decent find. Let's talk about it and maybe we can come up with a way of splitting some costs. Sometimes a find can a bit more material than I really want to stock. I'll be near the phone most of the weekend.

Steve


----------



## snowman (Apr 8, 2008)

3.00 a lb for brass or bronze. Wont let me dig too deeply, but got a 3" diameter by 3" long piece of brass today, and a nice piece of heavywall 3" diameter tubing (bronze). 

The other yard wouldn't even let me browse.


----------

